# Unknown Echinodorus sp.



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

I believe it is imported from Japan, while the scientific name for it is unknown.
It looks like E.quadricostatus, but its leaves are more slender and growing more vertically than the original E.quadricostatus. Perhaps it is necessary to identify the species by checking the emerged leaves and the flower structure. Is it possibly a variety of E.quadricostatus?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Echinodorus bolivianus has narrower leaves than E. quadricostatus. E. angustifolius is similar to E. bolivianus, but gets longer leaves.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

I have noticed E.angustifolius since it was introdeuced by old literatures, while this species never appears in our market, only a few Japanese aquarists took it from the habitat of South America. Unfortunately, it has not been for sale in the market of Japan either. Is it possible that some of you still keep this species here now?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, I have some Echinodorus angustifolius and some E. bolivianus. The angustifolius develops leaves almost twice as long as those of the E. bolivianus when grown under similar conditions.


----------



## biker (Sep 6, 2004)

The species I post here usually develop leaves not over 10 cm long, while I thought E. angustifolius can grow up to 40cm according to some old literatures, and that is almost twice as long as E.latifolius(about 20cm)，so the ripe plant of E. angustifolius isn’t so large as I expected according to your observation. Is that true or not?
Would you please post the photo of E. angustifolius for me? I really want to see the species closely.


----------

